# New £4000 dealer contribution



## Chisser (Jun 24, 2015)

http://www.driftbridge.co.uk/audi/new-c ... troadster/

DOI
I am not a dealer


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

The TT starts at £29,810 so £4K deposit contribution is 13% 

I wonder if they ramp up the APR on the finance...?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Chisser said:


> http://www.driftbridge.co.uk/audi/new-car-offers/tt-ttroadster/
> 
> DOI
> I am not a dealer


Not new discount, they were offering this a couple of weeks ago

--------------------------------------------------------
PostPosted: 16 Jul 2015, 17:01
Got a mail from my local Audi garage today

£4,000 Deposit Contribution on all new TT Coupe and TT Roadster models

Presume this is now the starting point if looking for a mk3?


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

This seems to be based on a 4k finance contribution from VWFS until 30 Sept, if so it should be available to all dealers not just this one.

Can anyone confirm this is the case?


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

ChrisH said:


> This seems to be based on a 4k finance contribution from VWFS until 30 Sept, if so it should be available to all dealers not just this one.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this is the case?


If it was widely available, I could be tempted assuming that I could simply pay off the finance after the first monthly downpayment and essentially benefit from a 4k discount in the asking price.

My car is going into the dealer soon for a service so I might enquire when I'm in ...


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Vw dealer emailed me yesterday with £3000 off certain golfs.
Maybe VAG are struggling to shift stock in holiday season and before new plate in Sept?


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

I just checked with my dealer and they don't offer this but it maybe worth asking VWFS about as they as they usually offer it nationwide.
VWFS Solutions is a PCP product as far as I know so you wouldn't want to cash in early as the whole point is the low monthly amounts v's HP? I'm quite happy to continue paying peanuts for mine.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I think in this case, the deal is coming from Epsom and Walton Audi, and not VWFS. Has their webpage changed today, as I'm sure I seen a reference before to VW finance on it.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice discount that, getting more and more tempted.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

ChrisH said:


> I just checked with my dealer and they don't offer this but it maybe worth asking VWFS about as they as they usually offer it nationwide.
> VWFS Solutions is a PCP product as far as I know so you wouldn't want to cash in early as the whole point is the low monthly amounts v's HP? I'm quite happy to continue paying peanuts for mine.


Yeah - but at some point you're either going to have to find a new deal or pay a large balloon payment to keep the car. If you do keep the car, chances are that the PCP will have cost you more than HP which in turn will be a premium over buying upfront.

I'm thinking about using the finance deal to get the contribution, then settling up immediately to avoid paying interest over 3-4 years thus bringing the cost down. Would have to do the sums but 4k is a meaningful discount, probably something like 12% or so of the asking price.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

tt3600 said:


> Nice discount that, getting more and more tempted.


You're wobbling at the knees here,thought you were going to wait for the RS to show it's face :lol:


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

TortToise said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> > I just checked with my dealer and they don't offer this but it maybe worth asking VWFS about as they as they usually offer it nationwide.
> ...


Yes, I know where you're coming from and I have done this in the past but settling up means cashing in 30k of investments and loosing the earning potential in order to save about 3% flat rate interest (6.1% APR is the current offer). I decided to try the PCP route but would rather not pay the ballon off when I change the car and pay the minimum depost for a new PCP. At any rate this the theory as I understand it, remains to be seen what it is in practice.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Take advantage of your credit cards and go interest free even........


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Makes sense to do as TortToise suggests if you've got the money in the bank. You'll pay more interest on the PCP than what the equivalent savings would earn in your bank. Plus don't forget that with the balloon payment (GRV) you are effectively borrowing that sum of money off them for 3 years and paying them interest on the full amount for the length of the term.
I took advantange of a £3500 Audi contribution for PCP and paid it all off after 2 months. Only waited 2 months because the money I was using was tied up until then.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

ZephyR2 said:


> Makes sense to do as TortToise suggests if you've got the money in the bank. You'll pay more interest on the PCP than what the equivalent savings would earn in your bank. Plus don't forget that with the balloon payment (GRV) you are effectively borrowing that sum of money off them for 3 years and paying them interest on the full amount for the length of the term.


Indeed this it true, but I am talking about cashing in investments typically making much more than 3% p.a.flat rate so rather leave that alone.


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

Having discussed these with the dealer, these are basically existing stock - either currently with the dealership or in the process of being shipped from Germany. The £4k contribution is because the've ordered too many TT's are are shifting them. The car must be financed, but there's nothing stopping someone clearing the finance shortly afterwards.

Unfortunately there is something to be said about how low they are valuing the cars in 3 years' time. As it's been said though, if someone has the cash in the bank ready to go then it may be of interest. Otherwise I can't help but feel from looking at the numbers that the contribution is being heavily offset against poor residuals.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

ChrisH said:


> but I am talking about cashing in investments typically making much more than 3% p.a.flat rate so rather leave that alone.


Do share your investment advice mate. I'm having trouble getting much more than 1.5% at present on cash investments.

 still getting between 5 & 8% on rental investments though


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

http://www.jupiteram.com/en-GB/Financia ... erformance


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Jem said:


> Unfortunately there is something to be said about how low they are valuing the cars in 3 years' time. As it's been said though, if someone has the cash in the bank ready to go then it may be of interest. Otherwise I can't help but feel from looking at the numbers that the contribution is being heavily offset against poor residuals.


A classic case of "All fur coat and no knickers"


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Shug750S said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> > but I am talking about cashing in investments typically making much more than 3% p.a.flat rate so rather leave that alone.
> ...


A portfolio of funds and shares, looking for 10% per annum overall. So VWFS flat rate is OK with me especially as its short term.
I doubt I will keep the car for the full term if the RS is worth getting.


----------

